

I Find Your Lack of Faith in Autonomous Cars Disturbing - jeremynixon
https://medium.com/@mitchturck/i-find-your-lack-of-faith-in-autonomous-cars-disturbing-c5f249e9e623

======
gaius
Harry Potter says, never trust anything if you can't see where it keeps its
brain.

